# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   i recently had the opportunity, albeit not under pleasant circumstances, to visit silver city, new mexico and thought i'd post a few of the highlights.
 > 
 > our flight into el paso, texas was uneventfu

## GramChop

i recently had the opportunity, albeit not under pleasant circumstances, to visit silver city, new mexico and thought i'd post a few of the highlights.

our flight into el paso, texas was uneventful affording me the chance to see parts of my great country of texas i don't normally get to see...

 

after renting a car, we settled in for the 2.5 hour drive on I-10 west.  we encountered nothing but yucca plants, "prison area:  do not pick up hitchhikers" caution signs and an occasional dairy farm until we hit las crusas, new mexico and saw the beautiful organ mountains.

 

(taken from my perch at the passenger seat)

this was the 'blues fest' weekend in the hot, rockin' metropolis of silver city, new mexico and the only room we could find was in the area north of silver city called pinos altos.  this lovely little motel...yes, Motel, not Hotel, was in the woods and, for the record:  this city girl loves to look at the woods, but is not overly fond of the things that are found in the woods.

 

 

speaking of things found in the woods...this fella, i understand he is called a javelina and not "a small wild bear", almost made his way into our cabin while i was upstairs drinking coffee on the 'veranda' while hubby went outside the cabin leaving the front door wide open!

 

hubby starts yelling, "baby...stay upstairs....don't move....shut the balcony door....don't panic....i'm going to get help!"  well, i see this creature making his way onto our patio and i start stomping my feet and yelling at him to go away (all the while, hubby has shut himself into the safety of the car).  the beast finally goes away and i am lauded a hero!  (ok, so maybe some of that story is fictious.  since hubby's not on this board, i have a little more freedom in my storytelling!)

the area is beautiful.  there are tons of wildlife.  we encountered this interesting fella.  before i knew what it was, i called it a 'squirabbit'.  with it's squirrel tail and rabbit ears, i wasn't sure what to call it.  it's actually an abert squirrel.  i did not take this photograph, but i wanted you to see what i saw.

 

we saw deer on a daily basis...

 


 


 


we attempted to run a few mornings, but the altitude proved to be a bigger issue than we had expected.

 

for those of you wanting to call me names, remember...we leave BELOW sea level here in new orleans!!!

silver city doesn't have much to offer in the way of fine dining, but we did find a kickin' breakfast joint where we dined every single morning!  

 

hubby swears by the huevos ala mexicana con chorizo...which he had for 5 straight mornings!  ask him how his cholesteral is!!!

 

our weeklong stay ended with an uneventful flight home through beautiful sunset clouds reminding me that no matter what circumstances one finds themselves in, the sun will rise and the sun will set!

 


_note:  thanks to those who's prayers and thoughts followed us through my uncle's illness.  he is progressing and is told he will make a full recovery!_

----------


## amyb

My you spin a good yarn. So glad to hear that your Uncle is on the mend. Thanks for the travelogue-I just love Eric's directions to you while under threat of bodily harm. A

----------


## GramChop

thanks, amy...we were not so sure there for a while.

as far as eric's care of me ...that's my man...always has my back...as long as he's safe and sound!

----------


## LindaP

Hey Gramchops.....I saw Silver City on the board, and had to laugh!!!!! Acouple years ago, thats where my husband was SURE he wanted to go for retirement, so we visited(and because our daughter lived in Santa Fe at the time).
     Well, what a crazy town that is! Not much there, mines and of course.....we did make it to the rodeo!!! Like everyone else in town. Even the 5 yr. old kids got a shot at riding pigs!
 Well, needless to say, we are still looking for a perfect retirement place , ........not that ST Barths doesn't fit the bill LOL

----------


## MIke R

I love New Mexico and 7000 feet is NOTHING!...at least to me.... having lived at 11 thousand for 8 years...with an unbeknownst blocked artery...LOL


beautiful pictures

----------


## andynap

Your artery was only partially blocked. It was the Left Anterior Descending and if it were totally blocked you wouldn't be able to write this.   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats what I meant...still I'm told running around at 11 thousand feet with a partially blocked LAD was an exercise in stupidity to the umteenth degree

----------


## andynap

Doctor Andy says: You must have had some chest pain or tingling down your left arm, some shortness of breath. If not then it wasn't blocked too much.

----------


## MIke R

I had wicked shortness of breath and an indigestion feeling for months up there everytime I worked out or skied...my doctors did an EKG and an Xray and said it was the stress of moving" and gave me some Ativan...they woudln't give me a stess test because I had just had one a year before and knocked it out of the park.....I attributed my decrease in biking from 20-30 miles per session to 10 miles per session as "old age"....I may have been dumb about it but these doctors were downright stupid

----------


## andynap

An EKG only shows changes either while you are having an attack or after you have had a heart attack. Otherwise it's useless. Should have had a stress EKG. Anyway- all that is past.

----------


## GramChop

linda...silver city is where my aunt/uncle decided to retire....and the "nothing" is what was appealing to them.  i don't get it!  my cousin and her husband owns and runs the gila house/gallery 400 bed and breakfast in the historic downtown area.  the views from the plateaus and mountains are nice, but where's the mall, already?

miker...did you say ativan?  those are my happy flying pills!!!

----------


## andynap

Ativan huh- I was on that for a while and it took 1 week to get off of it. Terrible medicine.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Ativan...when I should have been getting Plavix and a stent...they thought Ativan  was the ticket...LOL...good thing I caught this before anything happened, or Wendi would have had a hell of a case against someone
but I have to admit...Ativan is a nice buzz....especially with a drink.




Sante Fe is on my short list of places to retire....and malls Gramchop dear are the wor of the devil!

----------


## GramChop

i take one 1mg pill only when i fly.  i got my first prescription in august 2008 after a horrible plane experience from sxm to ewr.  that prescription held 30 pills.  i just took the last one out of that original prescription to get to silver city, nm.

i can see if taken on a regular basis how horrible it could be.  but for it's purpose of keeping me panic-free on airplanes, i LOVE it!

----------


## JEK

> but for it's purpose of keeping me panic-free on airplanes, i LOVE it!



It is an amazing drug for the panicky crowd.

----------


## GramChop

au contrar, miker...malls are necessary to provide us women-folk with the nice dresses with which to be seen in on st. barths...right?   :crazy:

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
>   but for it's purpose of keeping me panic-free on airplanes, i LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing drug for the panicky crowd.



i had a scuba diving accident several years ago, prior to getting my dive master certification, that opened up a can of worms in my psyche.  while i don't have issue being underwater, but apparantly i have issue with airplanes....go figure!  i will not..heck, i CANNOT, board an airplane without it.  i'm looking into cognitive behaviorial therapy, but until that works i love me some ativan!

----------


## MIke R

> au contrar, miker...malls are necessary to provide us women-folk with the nice dresses with which to be seen in on st. barths...right?   :crazy:




as do independent boutiques and Ma/Pa retailers..and often a more unique and better quality product

----------


## GramChop

i know all about the independent boutiques.  the street where i reside in new orleans is the main boutique/antique shop drag.  i have purchased from the locals here, but when i do, i envariably see a young college (we have tulane and loyola a few blocks away) student wearing my same dress!  plus they are often ridiculously overpriced!  new orleans, post-katrina, is notorious for that.

----------


## MIke R

QUOTE: cognitive behaviorial therapy

excellent choice...it works

----------

